# Printing Panos on an Epson R1900 : I give up!



## 480sparky (Jul 29, 2011)

I finally managed to snag a 13" x 32' roll of Epson paper for my R1900 with the intent of printing nice, big, long panos.  But I cannot for the life of me get it to print anything bigger than 2-7/8" x 11".  I even set the paper size in the "User Defined" option to 13" x 44".  I've tried printing in Portrait orientation and Landscape orientation.  I've tried changing the image dimensions to 13"x44".  I've tried changing the DPI to everything from 72 to 720.

Nothing works.  I'm sick of wasting ink. Any ideas?


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you selected the roll as the source to draw paper from?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 29, 2011)

oldmacman said:


> Have you selected the roll as the source to draw paper from?



Yes.  I've tried both Cut Sheet and Banner settings.


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 30, 2011)

480sparky said:


> oldmacman said:
> 
> 
> > Have you selected the roll as the source to draw paper from?
> ...


Just to be clear, you have to set the paper size AND choose where that paper is coming from.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 30, 2011)




----------

